
Apple now requires games with loot boxes to disclose odds - artsandsci
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/21/16805674/apple-loot-box-app-store-games-odds-probability-disclosure
======
makecheck
Knowing the odds of lotteries being one in a million hasn’t kept people from
throwing away money to buy tickets.

Gambling is not a problem that can be solved with “information”.

